# probleme de pilote sur linux



## Nabil-y (24 Janvier 2022)

bonjour ^^
Je voulais vous poser une question, concernant ma configuration du Linux

Après une installation en dual boot, j’ai installer le pilote pour la carte graphique et réseau. Cela s’est bien passé
Mais au sujet du reseau, je voie bien que le wlan0 est accessible mais les reseaux wifi ne s’affichent pas !
a savoir que je ne peu pas me connecter en ethernet 
ce qui me pousse a télécharger les pilotes sur mon mac et les transférer par cles 

Comment puis-je faire svp

Merci d’avance

A l’aide svp @bompi je tourne en rond :/


----------



## Nabil-y (24 Janvier 2022)

Nabil-y a dit:


> bonjour ^^
> Je voulais vous poser une question, concernant ma configuration du Linux
> 
> Après une installation en dual boot, j’ai installer le pilote pour la carte graphique et réseau. Cela s’est bien passé
> ...


Quelqu’un aurait une idée s’il vous plaît ?


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2022)

Je trouve étrange qu’il y ait deux interfaces Wifi.

Peux-tu nous décrire un peu plus le contexte : quelle machine et quelle distribution/version de Linux ?


----------



## Nabil-y (24 Janvier 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Je trouve étrange qu’il y ait deux interfaces Wifi.
> 
> Peux-tu nous décrire un peu plus le contexte : quelle machine et quelle distribution/version de Linux ?


merci pour le retour, c'est une installation de kali Linux en dual sur macbook pro sous Mojave 
durant installation, au moment de la configuration réseau, les firmware b43/ucode29_mimo.fw et b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw était manquant. après installation, la carte réseau n'étais pas du tout detectable, j'ai essayer plusieurs astuces, au final elle est reconnu mais pas active. comme indiqué sur les photos


----------



## Nabil-y (24 Janvier 2022)

Nabil-y a dit:


> merci pour le retour, c'est une installation de kali Linux en dual sur macbook pro sous Mojave
> durant installation, au moment de la configuration réseau, les firmware b43/ucode29_mimo.fw et b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw était manquant. après installation, la carte réseau n'étais pas du tout detectable, j'ai essayer plusieurs astuces, au final elle est reconnu mais pas active. comme indiqué sur les photos


Ça fait une semaine que je me casse la tête avec, je suis à la traine j’ai vraiment besoin d’aide svp


----------



## Nabil-y (24 Janvier 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Je trouve étrange qu’il y ait deux interfaces Wifi.
> 
> Peux-tu nous décrire un peu plus le contexte : quelle machine et quelle distribution/version de Linux ?


Et il se peut que les deux interfaces soient la résultante d’une mauvaise manipulation - -‘


----------



## Nabil-y (24 Janvier 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Je trouve étrange qu’il y ait deux interfaces Wifi.
> 
> Peux-tu nous décrire un peu plus le contexte : quelle machine et quelle distribution/version de Linux ?


Une réponse svp


----------



## BlueG3 (24 Janvier 2022)

ajoute inxi et essaye de fournir un retour 
de 

```
inxi -Fza
```


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2022)

Je n’ai jamais installé Kali donc je ne connais pas ses spécificités.
Quand on installe Linux, il est nécessaire de s’assurer auparavant de la compatibilité matérielle. Par conséquent, il faut :

connaître le modèle exact de Mac et quel matériel il contient ;
vérifier la compatibilité avec la version de la distribution que l’on veut installer.
En général, quand on fait ça on trouve les tutoriaux qui vont avec (avec Ubuntu, cela marche pas mal).
Et, en général, si on ne prend pas le temps de le faire, ça merdoie.

Apparemment tu as dû télécharger des compléments (+/- open source) pour piloter la carte Wifi.
Quelles instructions as-tu suivies ?


----------



## Nabil-y (25 Janvier 2022)

BlueG3 a dit:


> ajoute inxi et essaye de fournir un retour
> de
> 
> ```
> ...


Merci pour le retour 
Ça me met commande introuvable


----------



## Nabil-y (25 Janvier 2022)

bompi a dit:


> Je n’ai jamais installé Kali donc je ne connais pas ses spécificités.
> Quand on installe Linux, il est nécessaire de s’assurer auparavant de la compatibilité matérielle. Par conséquent, il faut :
> 
> connaître le modèle exact de Mac et quel matériel il contient ;
> ...


Merci pour le retour. En principe je ne crois pas qu’il y a un soucie de compatibilité, j’ai un peu vérifier, et normalement cette version est supportable sur ce Mac. 
Le problème c’est que je n’arrive pas à identifier les compléments manquants et comment les installer.


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2022)

Nabil-y a dit:


> Merci pour le retour
> Ça me met commande introuvable


Installe-là (quelque chose du genre “sudo apt install inxi”)


----------

